# Routing very small profiles



## johnbs (20 Jun 2012)

I apologies in advance for any teaching of grandmothers, but here's a small project ( in every sense of the word) which worked well. 

I needed to make a couple of contrast-enhancing bezels for a Tektronix oscilloscope. The "proper article" comprises a plastic frame with a thin smoked perspex "glass", like a miniature picture frame. Overall dimensions are about 87 x 76mm by 10.2mm deep. I ummed and ahrred about how the make such a delicate frame, and eventually decided to try bamboo, as I have a small stock of laminated bamboo flooring. 

It was obvious that any attempt to rout a thin section of bamboo would result in complete failure (if not injury), so I machined the corner of a complete plank (c. 95 x 15mm section) "in-situ". First cut a square 2.5mm rebate, then used a 14 degree router cutter to machine a reverse-chamfer above the rebate. Then ran the entire plank through the circular saw to cut out the profile (10.2 x 3.5mm max)

here's the result:




Bamboo profile by Jaybee_s, on Flickr

And the finished bezel (super-glue mitre corners)




454 bezel (I) by Jaybee_s, on Flickr




454 bezel (III) by Jaybee_s, on Flickr

John


----------



## Racers (6 Jul 2012)

Hi,

Nice job, but lets have a look at the scope!

I have Kikusui 100meg and a Hameg recording scope.

Pete


----------



## johnbs (7 Jul 2012)

Top right and left: I made 2. The 'scope bottom left has no bezel, and the reduced contrast is visible. 




JBS_3510 by Jaybee_s, on Flickr

John


----------



## custard (7 Jul 2012)

John, share the secret, how did you persuade the wife to go with the Large Hadron Collider decor?


----------



## johnbs (7 Jul 2012)

> Large Hadron Collider decor?



Photo taken when she was out shopping..  ...... there were seven in total dissipating over 500W of heat!




JBS_3514 by Jaybee_s, on Flickr


----------



## Racers (10 Jul 2012)

Hi, John

Nice! the most I ever managed was 4 scopes at one time.

One of mine in action.







Pete


----------

